# Spot near big rapids



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

KLR said:


> Opening day can be good, but it gets better later in the season. Here is a pic from the day after Halloween...


oh em gee.....i'm definitely hitting it up now. I can't believe places like this still exist. Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey Kid, I like to do what I can for neophyte waterfowlers like yourself. We were all just getting started once and without someone to hold your hand, how would you ever figure it out?? Hopefully I can cut a few hours off the learning curve for you by giving you directions to a bonafide hotspot.


----------



## SchuStrings32jg (Jul 13, 2008)

hey i appreciate everyones help and if anyone needs a partner anytime you can count me in just throw me a pm. Thanks


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

awe come on guys leave the big rapids hunting to the college kids who cant afford to drive anywhere. All there money goes to beer and women. I know i was there. I did really enjoy hunting the big rapids area. the river down south of town by the dam had some good wing shooting to. I still have some secret spots up there that most people wouldnt want to hike into on foot like i still do. I should get up there more often. Might have to hook up with you shustring


----------



## SchuStrings32jg (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey no problem. I have no problem walking a little bit to have a little fun. It would be great if anybody needs a partner or anything then I would glady go with them and help them out in anything. Whitelighting PM me if you ever want to meet up and hunt together.


----------

